# 30 days... No sugar!



## stephie_corin

For anyone who would like to join us, we are doing 30 days of cutting out refined sugar!

I plan on taking a moderate approach. If sugar is listed on the ingredient list but way down after a bunch of other healthy ingredients I will still eat it (yogurt and muesli for example) but chocolate, cake, ice cream etc is all on the no go list!

I'm also going to avoid all artificial sweeteners (I do this anyway but it's a good reminder) and sweeteners like agave and maple. Stevia is the only allowable sweetener for me and it tastes terrible so I'm sure I won't be having too much!

I almost tripped up this morning making breakfast. I added cocoa to my oats and was about to add maple syrup... Oops! So I added two packets of stevia instead and it tasted awful! Must stock up on dried apricots for tomorrow!

My goals are to clean up my diet and also reintroduce some exercise (oh exercise, how I've missed you!!).

I think we should check in often over these next 30 days to see how we are all getting on :)

X


----------



## Aimee4311

I'm here with you! 
Snack ideas:
Fruit
Veggies with hummus 
Yogurt
Cheese (I love cheese!)
Nuts

What else?


----------



## stephie_corin

Awesome Aimee! What is the exercise thing you and DH are doing?

Snack ideas:

- hummus/salsa with oat cakes or other healthy savoury biscuits;
- slices of tofu and tomato (and fresh basil if you have it) with olive oil;
- for those who eat seafood, tuna or salmon. 

I've also got these great sugar craving busters from a book I'm reading:
- have snacks high in protein and fat like nuts, seeds and avocado
- sip herbal tea and you can sweeten with stevia
- lemonaid made with fresh lemons, stevia and mint
- green smoothies (let me know if any one wants any recipes... It's basically a smoothie with spinach or other greens). Polaris and Bananaz, it's a great way to get greens into toddlers and you can't taste the spinach, promise!
- rice cake with almond butter or baked sweet potato
- almond milk with cocoa and stevia
- floss, brush and gargle with mouth wash
- have a change of scenery until the crisis passes... Go for a walk, take a bath or have hot s*x (it actually says this!)

I've done well today! I have had a couple of fresh squeezed juices and loads of herbal tea. Dinner is always tough for me as the sweet craving hits so hard after my meal.

My little sister is into fitness and health in a big way and she said to me: sugar is like a drug... You'll feel withdrawal symptoms the first few days and then you'll get over it and feel great!

X


----------



## bananaz

Stalking! :)


----------



## stephie_corin

Breakfast was awesome... Oats and flax porridge with raisins, cinnamon and a big scoop of peanut butter! No sugar!! 

I did have a real moment of weakness last night while DH tucked into some chocolate. I ended up eating some cereal and feeling really sorry for myself!! Lol.


----------



## bananaz

So I failed today :\ I had peanut butter and jelly on a whole wheat bagel without realizing that both the peanut butter and the jelly had sugar added. Heck, the bagel probably even had sugar lol. This is harder than expected!


----------



## bananaz

stephie_corin said:


> Breakfast was awesome... Oats and flax porridge with raisins, cinnamon and a big scoop of peanut butter! No sugar!!
> 
> I did have a real moment of weakness last night while DH tucked into some chocolate. I ended up eating some cereal and feeling really sorry for myself!! Lol.

Ooh that breakfast sounds yummy. I'll have to have some oatmeal tomorrow.


----------



## Aimee4311

Didn't this start as just no chocolate for 30 days?? :haha: 

I don't generally eat a whole lot of sugary things. Chocolate was my main thing. 

Today I had:
Sandwich on whole wheat-ham, Colby jack, spinach, and tomato (this is my standard sandwich and I usually have it for breakfast most days!) 

Leftover spaghetti with a salad (I don't use any dressing)

Chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans

Snacks were:
Almonds
Mozzarella cheese
A peach


----------



## donna413

So funny, I just wrote on my goals list to cutt out sugar and now here I am reading your post. No turning back now!!! My 30 day will start today!!!


----------



## stephie_corin

bananaz said:


> So I failed today :\ I had peanut butter and jelly on a whole wheat bagel without realizing that both the peanut butter and the jelly had sugar added. Heck, the bagel probably even had sugar lol. This is harder than expected!

Bananaz I totally would have eaten that without jelly and considered it a win! My peanut butter has sugar too! It's literally in everything!

Welcome Donna! X:cry:


----------



## stephie_corin

Aimee you did great! I find it funny you have a sandwich for breakfast! That's strictly lunch food where I'm from (Australia). I'm the same as you, chocolate is my one real sweet treat weakness but I thought we should challenge ourselves!

So after breakfast I had:

Lunch 1: Amy's organic tofu and spinach wrap and an apple and walnut muesli bar

Lunch 2: (I'm a pig!) couscous with tofu and tomato with some vegan butter and nutritional yeast

Dinner: gnocchi with a tomato and lentil sauce

Snacks: handful of raisins
Peanut butter on a spoon
Ella's organic red fruit pouch (ok, we are BLW and I totally buy this for myself!!! I got them before I was even pregnant, I thought they were mini smoothies!)

I really need to do a grocery shop and get some more fresh fruit for snacks!!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck girls  
I think this is a great idea. 
And Id love to join you. As Ive already been bad today, I'll start tomorrow. My starting weight is 13 stone. I really want to clean up my diet. Am also waiting for a juicer I ordered to arrive. Snack ideas include:
bananas
french toast
advocado sliced on rice cakes
nuts
homemade popcorn

For breakfast today I had fruit salad, nuts & seeds.

I will find it hard to keep off the chocolate tho! 

X


----------



## stephie_corin

Hi threebirds! I think cutting refined sugar is so important for our health and can lead to weightloss, improved mental clarity and just generally feeling better! I'm really glad you are joining us! When my diet is at its cleanest is when I always feel my best. I forgot about popcorn - it's such a great snack!!

Your breakfast sounds great!! :) xxx


----------



## stephie_corin

Breakfast was oat+flax seed porridge with raisins, cinnamon and peanut butter (I love this combination!)

Lunch was leftover pasta

Dinner was a frozen organic Amy&#8217;s meal (sad I know, but relatively healthy, no sugar and DH is working late).

Snacks:
-	Banana
-	Tofu microwaved and topped with tomato pasta sauce from a jar
-	Bowl of cereal
-	Yellow pepper with hummus

I did have a small fail. I bought some throat lozenges that have manuka honey in them. I thought it was better than artificial sweeteners though!
I
&#8217;m really battling sweet cravings after dinner. It&#8217;s definitely my weak time!!


----------



## Twinks

Girls I'm joining you too if you don't mind ;-) 

Breakfast: weetabix and milk with mango for pud
Lunch: salad with egg, chicken and avocado
Tea: was on the run so an egg mayo sandwich with some fruit after

Been at work today so not had as much as usual- tomorrow will be the challenge as I'm at home with lo which is lethal for my sugar cravings lol! Had a hen do at the weekend and ate soo much I have to join u all for a 30 day detox! Chocolate is my soft spot and I think I'll find it really hard but shall try hard too :0)


----------



## polaris

OK I'm back from my weekend away so I will start tomorrow. I'm not going to be really strict on things that have sugar as an ingredient because it really is in everything. But cakes, biscuits, chocolate, ice-cream, etc. are all out. 

It's so true that sugar is an addiction. I have given up sweet stuff a few times before and honestly after the first couple of weeks I found I didn't even miss it. But when you are eating it all the time you crave it. I do think it's a challenge with breastfeeding because I get SOO hungry and just want the instant energy. Loving all the non-sugar snack ideas - keep them coming!


----------



## Aimee4311

Today has been good so far- 
Breakfast- breakfast sandwich (egg, sausage, cheese on whole wheat) with OJ

Lunch- cheeseburger and fries (not healthy, I know!!)

Dinner will be an egg salad sandwich (I just realized I eat a lot more sandwiches than normal people, but I love them!!)

Snacks have been: a plum, butternut squash


----------



## stephie_corin

Hi Twinks and Polaris! Great to see you here too!

I'm actually finding things a bit easier today ... The first few days were rough and I ate a lot of dried fruit but today I was eating a date and but bar and I actually found it too sweet!?

My good hasn't been great today, very carby!

Breakfast: porridge (same as usual!)

And I haven't really had any meals after that but I've snacked on:

- banana
- bowl of cereal (quinoa and rice) with almond milk
- avocado on oat cakes
- roasted sweet potato
- date and nut bar
- oat cakes with peanut butter
- muesli bar

And for dinner I'm making rice bowls with chilli beans. 

I still really need to improve my veggie and fruit intake! Its hard when on baby duty as I always find myself grabbing something easy (hence the chocolate addiction!) - I agree Polaris, when breastfeeding all you want are quick, easy calories!!

Amy, you do eat a lot of sandwiches!! Haha! What bread do you eat? X


----------



## Twinks

I've managed to stay away from the sweet stuff today but seem to eat far too many carbs which bloat me! Today I've had:

Breakfast: weetabix and milk (weetabix will come up a lot for my breakfast posts as I love it lol)
Lunch: tomato and cheese sandwich
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: way too much of macaroni cheese dish I baked with cauliflower cheese, broccoli, tomatoes and spring onion. Was ridiculously yummy and I had about three servings oops :0( 

But no junk-yay!


----------



## Aimee4311

Yay Twinks! That Mac n cheese dish sounds delicious! 

Today I had- 
Breakfast- egg salad sandwich with a salad. 

Lunch- chicken, Mac n cheese and baked apples 

Dinner- three cheese tortellini with butternut squash for dessert. Yum!


----------



## Twinks

Aimee- I have a real soft spot for sandwiches too :-D I feel really heavy today girls so I need to push through the sugar cravings! I've just had cereal for breakfast. My weak point is the evenings as I tend to snack in front of the telly a lot! Well done everyone keep going :0)


----------



## stephie_corin

Everyone is doing so great!! Now I really want mac and cheese! I make a great vegan version and its super healthy - sometimes I make it with rice pasta and it tastes much lighter.

Evenings are worst for me too, maybe because we are more tired?

I had today:

- usual breakfast of porridge

And then snacks all day of:

- mango
- oat cakes
- tofu and spinach roll (frozen)
- avocado
- freshly squeezed mixed veggie juice
- bowl of cereal.

For dinner tonight we are having Thai takeout! Yum I can't wait (just waiting for LO to fall asleep!). We are having red curry and cashew tofu.

I think we all need more protein in our diets, and more nuts!!!

I'm (re)reading a fantastic cleanse book (crazy sexy diet - she had cancer and beat it with a whole foods raw vegan diet). She's got some great tips about cleaning up your diet. She's also very friendly to carnivores (it's not an all or nothing approach). When I get a minute I'll post some of her tips.

X


----------



## stephie_corin

Here are some interesting suggestions from the book I'm reading. These tips are for a very clean diet - I don't find this kind of eating sustainable in the long term but it&#8217;s food for thought:
- cut out sugar completely. It's habit forming and wreaks havoc on your blood sugar levels, mood, and weight. Avoid all artificial sweeteners.
- simple carbs like white bread, pasta and pastries are basically sugar in disguise (I agree with this with the exception of wholemeal variety breads and I understood even white flour pasta is low GI?!)
- choose most of your foods from the low glycemic index scale.
- consider going gluten free for a while to see if it makes you feel good/better.
- cut down or eliminate caffeine and alcohol.
It&#8217;s a really detailed book so I will try post some summary tips from it repeatedly over the rest of the month.


----------



## bananaz

Cutting out artificial sweeteners is tough. I use a lot of Splenda!


----------



## stephie_corin

Bananaz you should try stevia, you can get it in little packets like Splenda and its all natural! X


----------



## stephie_corin

Last night I had the most intense sugar craving after dinner so I made some freezer fudge - almond butter, coconut oil, stevia, dash of salt and some cinnamon in the freezer for 15 mins ... It was awesomely delicious.

Breakfast, same as usual.

Lunch we went to PQ (it's in the USA, not sure about UK) and had a yummy open sandwich with avocado, chickpeas and tahini.

We also had sandwiches for a late afternoon snack! You've subconsciously made me crave sandwiches Aimee :)

Snacks have been dried mango.

Tonight is pizza night :)

X


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1 
Stephie thanks for all the encouragement & tips.
Im currently gluten free & caffine free & almost alcohol free. 

Ive been juicing away. Today:
Pear, apple cucumber, celery
Pear, apple, grapes celery

Dinner was a homemade lentil dal. 
For eve snack I had some roasted been mix - great for protein & not as fattening as nuts.

Ive been a long time vegetarian however a few months ago I started eating fish, which was hard but the chinese dr thought it would really help with lttc. That's my motivation for cutting sugar & trying to lose a few pounds.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Aimee4311

Great job threebirds! Good luck ttc! 

Stephie, I haven't had a sandwich today! :happydance:


----------



## stephie_corin

I can't believe I forgot to post my easiest and yummiest sugar free recipe:

- peel, slice and freeze a ripe banana or two
- place in your food processor and blend until light and fluffy

This makes the best ice cream in the world. The key is to keep processing until its really light and fluffy. You can do all kinds of add ins too: other fruits, peanut butter, flaked coconut etc.,

I had porridge for breakfast and we had friends over for brunch. They love meat so it's always a bit of a joke when they come to ours for veggie eats:

- scrambled tofu
- homemade baked beans
- roast tomato
- homemade hashbrowns
- avocado
- spinach and garlic

It was delicious, even if I do say so myself!

Threebirds, I love lentil dal! And roast chickpeas make a really good snack too!

Good luck with your TTC xxx


----------



## Twinks

Three birds I know this is soo not on the topic (and hope you don't mind me throwing this out there) but have u tried Brazil nuts of you're ttc? My doctor told me to eat 3 a day when we were ttc our lo and it might just have been coincidence but I fell pregnant on my very next cycle lol. Plus they were yummy :0) Sorry if you know about them already. You're so good eating fish- I'm veggie too and always worry I'm not getting good enough vitamins and minerals!

Breakfast: banana and milk blended into a milkshake
Mid morning: yogurt
Lunch: egg mayo sandwich
Tea: homemade vegetable curry


----------



## threebirds

Thanks every1, really appreciate the encouragement & advice 
Twinks, love nuts & eat quite a lot of brazil nuts, walnuts, cashews, but thanks for suggestion. Any other tips or ideas most welcome!

Im finding the no sugar really hard. Ive never been one for sweetners but I do like a bit of choc in the eve :-( Fell off the wagon tonight but will keep going with this.

Good luck everyone.
Love the sharing of healthy eating ideas: sliced advocado & tomato on rice crakers.
Its bbq weather where I am & tonight we had veg kebabs, corn on cob & haloumi on the bbq 

xxx


----------



## stephie_corin

So there are three veggies on this thread!?! Awesome!

Threebirds night time is always the hardest for me. I think my body is conditioned to expect sweets after dinner otherwise I don't feel satisfied. I'm going to try avoid giving dessert to my LO so he avoids the same association. I think if you are TTC it's really important not to be afraid of (good) fats - actually this goes for everyone really. Fat is essential for so many processes in the body including hormonal ones. I'd avoid refined sugars/carbs and focus on good fat sources like coconut oil, nuts etc. You all probably know this but it's hard not to get caught up in the low fat diet fad.

Twinks you eat so healthy!!

Keep up the good work everyone!! X


----------



## Aimee4311

Does anyone else here love avocado? Before I got pregnant with Josalyn I couldn't stand it. But now I love it!

I had it twice yesterday :blush: 

What else can you do with it other than guacamole (yum!) and having it sliced like on a burger or sandwich? Any ideas?


----------



## Aimee4311

Oh, I forgot to add here... As soon as I can get to my computer to make my parenting journal in my signature into a pretty link (hyperlink?? I'm not very tech savvy!) I'm going to start a fitness journal! 

I ordered Jillian Michaels 30 day shred which should be here Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. I'll start then!

I've been planning to restart P90x, but it is so difficult and is such a time commitment. Each day is 60-90 minutes! The 30 day shred is much shorter and more manageable, so I'll use it to get me back into working out before moving on to P90x. 

Anyone else want to join me?


----------



## Twinks

stephie_corin said:


> So there are three veggies on this thread!?! Awesome!
> 
> Threebirds night time is always the hardest for me. I think my body is conditioned to expect sweets after dinner otherwise I don't feel satisfied. I'm going to try avoid giving dessert to my LO so he avoids the same association. I think if you are TTC it's really important not to be afraid of (good) fats - actually this goes for everyone really. Fat is essential for so many processes in the body including hormonal ones. I'd avoid refined sugars/carbs and focus on good fat sources like coconut oil, nuts etc. You all probably know this but it's hard not to get caught up in the low fat diet fad.
> 
> Twinks you eat so healthy!!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!! X

Lol thanks! However I seem to only post when I've had a good day!! You don't want to know how much I usually eat sugar wise! I think I'm totally addicted to sugar but I'm still trying really hard. Crisps with dip and chocolate are just too yummy! 
Breakfast: weetabix and milk with a banana
Mid morning: yogurt x2
Lunch: two slices of granary bread with two poached eggs
Tea: homemade vegetable cous cous
7pm snack to curb the sugar craving- toast

Ohh I long for a chocolate bar- big sigh but I'm feeling so much better without the sugar! 

Well done everyone you're all doing so well :-D


----------



## stephie_corin

I agree, everyone is doing great!!

Twinks, poached eggs are a great source of protein. I'm also seriously craving chocolate but not had any slips yet!

Aimee we love avocados in our house!! I've done the 30 day shred and its pretty good - very manageable to fit into your day. I did find I started to get really sore shins though as its pretty high impact. Turbofire is another great one. I prefer it to the 30 day shred and she's got short and long workouts.

My food has been pretty bad these last two days. DH and I have a stomach flu (thankfully Cully has escaped it) but yesterday all I ate were crackers to combat nausea and today it's been cereal! Ha! Tomorrow I'll get back to the healthy eating - stomach flu gives you a free pass right?! X


----------



## Aimee4311

It sure does, Stephie! :thumbup: I hope y'all are feeling better. OH and I had a stumach bug a few weeks ago. Miserable!


----------



## stephie_corin

Gah! Major fail today! I'm so mad at myself, although it was more thoughtless eating than giving in to a sugar craving. Doh! We were at a play date and my girlfriend brought out a plate of vegan cookies she had bought. I ate two without even thinking! She got them just for me and I won't lie, they were delicious!

So breakfast was oatmeal and snacks of:

- cereal with almond milk
- melon
- oat cakes with peanut butter
- soy yogurt
- aforementioned cookies

And dinner will be lentil/tomato sauce with pasta.

I hope everyone had a good day! X


----------



## Abner

Here are really nice sharing. I appreciate that but i think just avoid to eating sugar is enough to weight loss. You must have to take a lot of care about your diet. Try to avoid fast food and also take low fat and carbs in your other diet. Drink green tea to burn extra calories. The second most important thing is that exercise. In exercise, I think cycling and swimming are best option.


----------



## Twinks

Ah Stephie don't worry I've eaten some yummy choccie biccys today with some mummy friends lol so back on the bandwagon tomorrow lol. The reason I came online to write a post is that I have this book with various recipes for toddler recipes that I always use to cook for lo (I'm not a natural in the kitchen ha ha). I wanted to share one of the recipes from there that I loved when I made it the other day for lunch. It is:
Chopped cucumber (a quarter) 
Grated carrot (about a half)
A spring onion chopped up
Large handful of raisins. Mix these in a bowl with tablespoon of lemon juice (I added more) and some olive oil. 
Meanwhile cook off some cous cous. When the cous cous is cooked mix in the other ingredients and voila a super quick, easy and healthy lunch. It was seriously delicious!!


----------



## Aimee4311

I just realized I haven't written here what I ate in a few days! 
-This morning I had my standard sandwich-whole wheat, ham, Colby jack, tomato and raw spinach
-A banana
-Whole wheat toast with apple butter (it's made with only apple, cane sugar and spices... Is that bad? It's SO yummy, it's gotta be bad!)
-Rib-eye steak with mashed potatoes and a salad
-An oatmeal raisin cookie

Today was not a great eating day. Oops. :blush:


----------



## stephie_corin

Apple butter sounds amazing!!

I had oatmeal for breakfast but with apricots and peanut butter instead of raisins!

Lunch was leftover pasta.

Dinner was brown rice with spinach, tofu and chickpea curry.

Snacks:

- veggie juice
- dried mango
- pasta dipped in mayonnaise (don't ask, it was a low point)
- melon

I've been meaning to ask, do any of you take any supplements?

Amy, have you started your fitness journal yet?


----------



## Aimee4311

I don't take any supplements. I never have. 

I haven't started my fitness journal yet. I can't start the 30 day shred until next week because of a family emergency...I've got to travel 6 hours tomorrow, back on Saturday. So I should start my fitness journal and the 30 day shred on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## stephie_corin

Ooo Aimee I hope everything is ok!!! X


----------



## Twinks

Just seconding what Stephie said Aimee hope all is ok with your family :0( x


----------



## stephie_corin

Twinks said:


> Ah Stephie don't worry I've eaten some yummy choccie biccys today with some mummy friends lol so back on the bandwagon tomorrow lol. The reason I came online to write a post is that I have this book with various recipes for toddler recipes that I always use to cook for lo (I'm not a natural in the kitchen ha ha). I wanted to share one of the recipes from there that I loved when I made it the other day for lunch. It is:
> Chopped cucumber (a quarter)
> Grated carrot (about a half)
> A spring onion chopped up
> Large handful of raisins. Mix these in a bowl with tablespoon of lemon juice (I added more) and some olive oil.
> Meanwhile cook off some cous cous. When the cous cous is cooked mix in the other ingredients and voila a super quick, easy and healthy lunch. It was seriously delicious!!

Twinks this sounds delicious!


----------



## stephie_corin

Breakfast was oatmeal (I am so boring) - its always topped with peanut butter and my current variation is with apricots.

Lunch - bean burrito 

Dinner - brown rice and veggies and these veggie burger type things baked in the oven. They weren't very good - a bit mushy!

Snacks:
- more dried apricot
- cereal with almond milk
- muesli bar

X


----------



## stephie_corin

I've been slack posting tips! Sorry :)

I'm sure we all know about the glycemic index but she makes the point that following a low GI diet not only prevents nasty diseases but also helps to reverse them. The difference between high GI foods and low GI foods lies mostly in the amount of fiber they contain. Fiber slows the digestion of sugars and keeps your blood sugars even.

Fruits, veggies and whole grains are mostly low GI so get a big :thumbup:


----------



## stephie_corin

Breakfast - you guessed it... Oats!

Lunch was a falafel wrap.

Dinner - not sure! DH is ordering takeout while I put baby down. Hopefully Thai :)

Snacks:

- dried apricots
- cucumber
- wheat biscuits (not sure what they were, had them at a friends place but they weren't too sweet.
- Ella's kitchen smoothie pouch

I hope you all have a great weekend!! X


----------



## stephie_corin

I'm feeling very proud of myself, I had a very healthy day today! Which is good after my Father's Day slip up! We celebrated on Saturday because Sunday is a working day here and I had a chocolate chip soy frapacinno! DH made me :(

Breakfast - muesli with soy milk (first non porridge breakfast in months)

Lunch - veggie soup with toast

Dinner - mash potato with lentils 

Snacks:
- kiwi fruit
- pear
- cereal
- veggies shared with LO.

Over half way there... Anyone else still around? X


----------



## Aimee4311

I'm still here! Ugh, when traveling though it is so hard to eat well! But I'm back and ready to clean up my diet.

I'm in a clean eating challenge that starts the 24th on Facebook. 30 days of clean eating! I'm so excited, it coincides well with my decision to finally get my butt in gear and lose the rest of this baby weight!


----------



## Twinks

I'm still around too but I haven't had a good weekend lol! Oops! Went to visit my parents and it has been treats galore! We went to the seaside this morning so I had a hot chocolate and Belgian bun. Too yummy :0) Won't even post the rest of today's food as it wasn't good! Back on things tomorrow though. I'm at wok tomorrow too which helps me to not focus on food! Are u guys back at your pre pregnancy weight? I keep flitting between 4-6lbs heavier than before I was pregnant and just can't seem to shift the last bit. I've walked a lot this weekend though so that's me trying to stay fit :-D


----------



## Aimee4311

I'm not back to my pre-preg weight. I was only about 7 lbs over as of about 3-4 months ago. But as of 2 weeks ago I'm up to 13 lbs over, so I've gained back weight I lost after pregnancy! :dohh:

That makes me even more motivated to get fit again! I'm tired of this muffin top!


----------



## Aimee4311

Alright y'all! My fitness journal is officially started! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/dieting-journals/1895127-aimee4311-getting-fit.html#post27945517

Warning- there will be pics. And they're probably not pretty! If you'd like to follow my journey though, feel free!

I will add the link to my siggy when I get on my computer.


----------



## stephie_corin

I'll be following along Aimee!

Twinks I'm about 5 pounds over my pre pregnancy weight, which I've actually put on since about 1 month pp!! Lol! I blame breastfeeding which has pushed my appetite through the roof and no time to exercise! 

I'd love to start looking good again, I feel like such a slob! This month has been a great motivator to clean up my diet though! 

Breakfast : cereal and soy milk 

Lunch: leftover mash and lentils from last night

Dinner: pasta with tofu, sweet potato and peas

Snacks:
- oat cakes
- kiwi fruit
- strawberries
- cereal


----------



## Twinks

I'll be following too Aimee :0)

Stephie, lol tell me about it- I've got friends that the weight just dropped off when they breast fed. I breast fed and my appetite seemed to increased ten times lol! Joking aside, I do seem to struggle with keeping my weight stable since having a baby. Always used to have quite a fast metabolic rate but it seems to have changed and I can't just eat what I want anymore. Boo lol! Stephen you've had such a healthy day- you've had a lot of yummy fruit too. I've had a good day too and just feel very tired after working all day.


----------



## stephie_corin

When did you go back to work Twinks? That must make eating healthy even harder! You must be so tired! Now I've got a baby I have a whole new appreciation and respect for working parents!

Today I had:

- oat porridge 
- kiwi fruit
- pear
- left over pasta 
- oat cakes
- cereal with soy milk
- dinner will be rice, lentils and veggies.

True confession time: I had chocolate last night and then a frapacinno from Starbucks today :( so mad at myself!! I'm like an addict, seriously. My weekend has totally derailed me. I'm promising myself no more slip ups until the end of the month!!


----------



## Aimee4311

When I was still working I found it easier to eat healthily because I made my own breakfasts, lunches and snacks and ate them there. Then got home and cooked something healthy. Of course that was pre-baby and I had all the time in the world, so I'm sure that's much harder to do with a LO!

It's harder for me not to eat when food is so readily available here at home. I've been trying really hard though. Yesterday I got hungry so I drank some water, then ate a peach, then waited a half hour to see if I was still _actually_ hungry. And I wasn't!


----------



## Twinks

stephie_corin said:


> When did you go back to work Twinks? That must make eating healthy even harder! You must be so tired! Now I've got a baby I have a whole new appreciation and respect for working parents!
> 
> Today I had:
> 
> - oat porridge
> - kiwi fruit
> - pear
> - left over pasta
> - oat cakes
> - cereal with soy milk
> - dinner will be rice, lentils and veggies.
> 
> True confession time: I had chocolate last night and then a frapacinno from Starbucks today :( so mad at myself!! I'm like an addict, seriously. My weekend has totally derailed me. I'm promising myself no more slip ups until the end of the month!!

Lol Starbucks is lethal right- I can't walk past one without indulging in a hot chocolate! 

I went back to work in March but only part time. I work 2-3 days a week teaching kids :0) Love my job and usually I don't feel so tired but this week I feel constantly exhausted- and it's not my lo as he's been so good this week. Think it's that time of the month :0( I think I have it easy working part time as all of the 12 other girls from my post natal group have returned to work full time and I think that's so hard and have so much admiration for them all. Are u girls going back to work? I don't know if you have tickers as I message off my phone and it doesn't let me see them so how old are your Los? Do u have one or two or more? My partner and I are thinking of ttc again in September as we want a close age gap (my lo is almost 13 months now) so defo need the weight off lol! X


----------



## Aimee4311

I've only got Josalyn- she's 7 months 1 week and 6 days old (according to my ticker! Lol) 

I'm not planning on going back to work unless something drastic happens with our finances that I need to. 

We'll probably start Ttc in about 2ish years. We want an age gap of about 3-3.5 years, and we only want 2. :)


----------



## stephie_corin

Ah Twinks I hope you start feeling less tired! We both need to avoid Starbucks! Lol!

I've got one boy - Culver - and he almost 8 months! I was meant to go back full time when he was 8 weeks and then 4 months and I couldn't leave him so I quit my job as a lawyer! I agree, full time working mammas do it so tough! I will most likely go back part time when he is over a year. I want to TTC ASAP! But still no AF. I'd like a small gap between babies and we are only planning on 2 also.

Today I had:

Oats with apricots and peanut butter
Bean burrito
Rice crackers with Vegemite 
Pear
Kiwi fruit
More rice crackers
Cereal
Dinner???? Who knows?? Maybe pasta? I'm so stuck for fast dinner ideas at the moment. I'm so tired by night time as LO is a terrible sleeper. I need more veggies in my life! 

X


----------



## stephie_corin

Breakfast: oats, flax, peanut butter and apricots
Lunch: leftover pasta
Dinner: Thai

Snacks: pear
Dried apricots
Rice cakes with Vegemite
Bowl of cereal

The book I'm reading really encourages green juices and smoothies. I need to get back into them - such a good way to increase fruit and veggie intake!

She suggests this recipe:

Cucumber
Kale
Celery
Apple
Ginger


----------



## Twinks

Shall have to try the veggie drinks Stephie- sounds like a great way to get goodness back into the body and flush toxins out. Yesterday I had:

Weetabix with milk and a chopped banana

Cheese and Tomato sandwich

Jacket potato with cottage cheese and salad for tea
For pudding I slipped up as I'd made bread and butter pudding for my lo and I tasted it and it was so yummy I had a big bowl. 

Snacks: apple, orange, raisins and yogurt 

I feel like I'm really struggling with the cravings again as AF turned up. Since having had lo my totm is just a nightmare. I get headaches, am in so much pain, feel really tired and the sugar cravings go through the roof! I just can't bring myself to exercise at the min :0( I shall wait a few days and when I feel ok again I'll start up some more exercise. Hope u all are well. Aimee I must to across and read your blog :0) x


----------



## Aimee4311

Don't feel bad Twinks! You're making progress!

Today hasn't been the best for food. I had a banana pre-workout then 2 bacon, potato, and cheese tacos with lots of salsa for breakfast. Then a few hours later a slice of leftover pizza my mom sent home with me :blush:

I made homemade spaghetti sauce from tomatoes to sauce. It was so much work! Especially skinning then de-seeding the tomatoes! Ugh. Not worth it! Next time I'm going to buy canned diced tomatoes and start from there! So much faster! 

Anyways, it tasted good! This is the first homemade spaghetti sauce I've ever had. My family eats almost everything from a box, jar or can (my family as in my mom, dad, and brother... It's how I was raised and taught to "cook" :dohh: ). 

Dinner was of course spaghetti! And spaghetti is just not complete without cheesy garlic bread! :) 

Dessert is butternut squash!


----------



## Aimee4311

I find butternut squash to be good to satisfy my sweet cravings. I add a little bit of butter and mash it all up and YUM! Dessert!


----------



## Twinks

Aimee your food for today sounds yummy :0) Love the butternut squash and butter idea I'll try that one :0)


----------



## stephie_corin

You two are both doing so well! I can't believe the month is almost over!!!

Twinks, I haven't had AF yet but I will be eating chocolate by the boatload. You're definitely allowed to cheat when it's your TOTM! It's interesting you say your AF is worse after having LO. Have you tried taking vitex (chaste tree). I recommend it all the time. Have a look on google. It's a great female herbal tonic - if your cycles are long it helps shortens them, if your cycles are short it helps lengthen them etc. its really good for balancing your system. It's really great! Also because you are veggie your probably not getting loads of omega 3. I'd try add flax oil or flax meal or take algae based DHA. I feel so much better when I get a good omega 3 source. Also cooking with canola oil helps! Sorry if you already know all of this :)

Amy, your food has been great! And homemade pasta sauce is a great effort! I make homemade tomato past sauce all the time but I usually don't bother peeling and deseeding the tomato. If you chop the tomato finely the skin isn't a bother at all. Good on you for trying to break family habits of processed food. It's such an easy trap to fall into - especially when you are time pressured!

Today I had:

Oats, flax and pear porridge
Bean burrito
Couscous with tofu and green pepper
Rice and lentils with veggies and a tahini sauce

Snacks:
Oat cakes
Pear
Kiwi fruit
Starbucks (damn it!)

This month has so inspired me to try and get my act together. Next task - exercise!!! Lol xx


----------



## stephie_corin

Sooo ... Today I had:

- flax, oat, pear porridge : I'm really starting to enjoy this sans maple syrup!

- leftover rice, lentils, sweet potato and kale

- oat cakes 

- baby leftovers (pear, Tofu, bread)
- soy yogurt

Dinner- argh!?! Pasta maybe??

Oh and there is a block of Lindt chocolate in the fridge!!! I don't know if I will be able to resist temptation!


----------



## Aimee4311

Don't do it!!! 

No but really, if there were chocolate in my fridge...oh wait. I would have eaten it already! :haha:


----------



## stephie_corin

I had the yummiest dinner last night- quinoa with beans in a tomato broth and stir fried veggies. I forgot how much I love quinoa!!


----------



## Aimee4311

Omg, I just bought quinoa for the first time today and was going to come on here and ask if you ever ate it! So funny!

I'm making it for lunch tomorrow. :)


----------



## stephie_corin

It's so delicious! What are you making?? X


----------



## Aimee4311

Ribeye steak, stir-fry veggies, and quinoa. YUM!


----------



## stephie_corin

Sounds good!! I have loads of quinoa recipes. Let me know if you want any!

Today:

Oats, flax, pear porridge

Lunch 1 - bean burrito

Lunch 2 - leftovers from last night

Dinner - Quinoa pasta(!) with sauce made from fresh tomato, onion, sweet potato, carrot and garlic with kidney beans

Snacks- lemon iced tea
Fruit salad


----------



## Aimee4311

You're doing so well, Stephie! Can you believe it's already the 26th?! 

Today I had:
-Banana
-Oatmeal with sausage
-Steak, veggies, and quinoa (which was very good! We'll be having it on a fairly regular basis now!)
Sandwich with salt and pepper chips


----------



## Twinks

Sorry I haven't been online girls its been a hectic few weeks selling our house and trying to look at others. I've found it really hard to get in time for exercise and my eating hasn't been the best but I'm determined to get back on that bandwagon! So today's food so far:

Breakfast weetabix with a banana

Lunch: cheese sandwich and a yogurt

Planned dinner- spaghetti bolognese

Snacks- not sure yet as its towards the end of the day I struggle. Shall just have fruit today though.

You're doing so well girls. I'm still just 4 lbs off ore pregnancy weight but just can't quite get there so need to put more effort into working out! :0)


----------



## stephie_corin

Almost the end of the month!!!


- oats, soy milk, pear
- beans and rice
- banana x2
- nut and date bar
Dinner??? Not sure yet! I really want Thai!

Amy, I'm loving your fitness journal! 

Twinks, good luck selling the house!! Your food sounds great!!

X


----------



## stephie_corin

Today:

- oats, soy milk, pear
- banana
- nut and date bar
- bean burrito
- veggie green curry
- dried apricots

3 more days until I gorge on chocolate!!! Kidding... X


----------



## stephie_corin

Yesterday:

- oats, soy milk, blueberries
- banana
- bean soup
- toast
- lentil pasta
- dried apricots

Two days to go!!


----------



## stephie_corin

Last day and I can say honestly that I feel great! I am planning to continue but maybe not quite so strictly!! I've really rediscovered my love for fruit and DH and I plan to do a morning smoothie soon when his work calms down.

Thanks girls!!! It's been fun!


----------



## Aimee4311

I used to drink smoothies in the mornings! They're yummy! I plan on continuing as well- I'm on my way to losing this baby belly! :)


----------

